# Chow chow recipe



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Anyone have a good one? Looking for something like Full Moon's. I know I can buy their stuff already made. I want to make one.


----------



## Cap'n Crunch (Feb 22, 2016)

I have never made chow chow, but the mild chow chow at Farm Fresh in Robertsdale is really good.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

I know a good Korean recipe.....


----------

